# AeroPress



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

I've been experimenting in my noob coffee knowledge with the AeroPress between grinding at a medium-fin-ish setting on the Hausgrind (1:6) and Hario Mini Mill 8 clicks. Just to gain an understanding and for my own interest.

My god, the difference is worlds apart! Which probably might be expected.

Staring into the black liquid that's my mug, I noticed the Hausgrind contained more floaty bits than the Hario grind.

The question is. Does the flavours/notes come from the coffee oils?

And does grind consistency greatly improve the chances of gaining flavours?

Cheers,


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

No, coffee oils don't really contribute a lot of flavour, they are sometimes bitter or bland.

Oils and tiny particles do help contribute mouthfeel, perceived viscosity.

Grind consistency should help with clarity, however, whilst the Hausgrind is faster than the Hario, they are not likely to be a world apart in consistency. The Hausgrind is probably a bit better, but also stepless, so smaller increments in adjustment.

Both should be able to produce a decent Aeropress. If the brews are massively different then you likely have the grinders set very different & are hitting a very different extraction.


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

I'm trying to maintain the same amount of coffee 16grams/265 water off the boil and stirring ten times. Then steep a minute and plunge. For both I use Volvic water thanks to this forum









So is extraction then the key in achieving flavour of bean?

Hario Grind to 2nd and Hausgrind to 1st. To my eyes it looks a bit different. There is definitely something in the taste.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

How do they both taste? Do you prefer one over the other?

Id personally say the top grind looks mor the like an aeropress grind.

Also, try allowing the water to cool a little longer for different experiences, I've always used water right off the boil but I now leave it for one minute and certainly prefer it. Just experiment with one variable, choose one grind to work with a few different ways, then use the other grind in the same ways over the next few days.

Perhaps keep notes and compare as to which you prefer, then stick with it.

My suggestion would be to use the top grind, water one minute off the boil, steep for 5 minutes and plunge. Personally I use 12g to 200g in the aeropress as it fits better without spilling haha


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

IggyK said:


> I'm trying to maintain the same amount of coffee 16grams/265 water off the boil and stirring ten times. Then steep a minute and plunge. For both I use Volvic water thanks to this forum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hario grind looks finer, they don't look to be at an equivalent setting.

Extraction is the process of making coffee, generally, for the same method a coarser grind will extract less than a fine grind & vice versa. This will affect the flavour balance, being able to consistently hit something you like is the key.


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

I think I just dialled in the current beans Kigoma Espresso (Pact) Rwanda perfectly.

Aeropress

1.4 Hausgrind

1min off boil

30s steep

15g beans

270g water (prefer my drink long)

No bitterness at all coming through from a dark roast rather hitting the tasting notes of Blackcurraunt syrup. Or a pleasant acidity fruity taste.

Will use the Hario just for travel prefer the Hausgrind.



James811 said:


> How do they both taste? Do you prefer one over the other?
> 
> Id personally say the top grind looks mor the like an aeropress grind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Don't be afraid to go finer for such a short steep. I regularly use 1.3 on the Hausgrind for immersion for much longer steeps (20mins+).

A dark roast will extract easier so you can maybe get away with shorter steeps but worth experimenting. Good to hear you are enjoying the new grinder.


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

Dark roasts scare the bejesus out me.

I assume you're using light/medium roasts for the long steep (20mins+).

A) Will that method extract bitterness?

B) Sounds like a long time, will it drastically cool the coffee?


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

Long steeps extract gently with declining temperature. Most of the extraction happens initially when the hot water is added and any agitation given. Leaving it longer generally results in sweeter coffee ready to drink at a suitable temperature. It will result in a slightly higher extraction but would only pull out bitterness if you kept the temperature high by heating it throughout.

You can't taste nuances in scalding hot coffee, let it cool to around 60c before drinking and the flavours are more apparent (if the coffee has them to begin with). Light to medium coffees are ideal for this but no reason not to do it for slightly darker roasts.


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

Will give it a try tomorrow.



Step21 said:


> Long steeps extract gently with declining temperature. Most of the extraction happens initially when the hot water is added and any agitation given. Leaving it longer generally results in sweeter coffee ready to drink at a suitable temperature. It will result in a slightly higher extraction but would only pull out bitterness if you kept the temperature high by heating it throughout.
> 
> You can't taste nuances in scalding hot coffee, let it cool to around 60c before drinking and the flavours are more apparent (if the coffee has them to begin with). Light to medium coffees are ideal for this but no reason not to do it for slightly darker roasts.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Have a read of this guide


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

Gave this a go this morning, interesting whole different coffee experience. Started out sweet maybe a tiny bit of bitterness and then as it cooled further, it reverted back to the acidity notes.



Step21 said:


> Don't be afraid to go finer for such a short steep. I regularly use 1.3 on the Hausgrind for immersion for much longer steeps (20mins+).
> 
> A dark roast will extract easier so you can maybe get away with shorter steeps but worth experimenting. Good to hear you are enjoying the new grinder.


----------



## donblacc (Jul 23, 2017)

Has anyone had any experience brewing Espresso blends in their Aeropress? Having forgot about my regular order set-ups, i find myself with a bag of Origin's espresso blend, and no machine!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

donblacc said:


> Has anyone had any experience brewing Espresso blends in their Aeropress? Having forgot about my regular order set-ups, i find myself with a bag of Origin's espresso blend, and no machine!


Should be fine.. Give it a go. It's all coffee. Possibly grind it a tad coarser, if you long steep possibly a little bit less.


----------

